# Rule of thumb for amount of compost in a garden bed?



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm not sure if this belonged in this forum or the landscaping forum, but it has to do with fertility even though it's not a lawn, so...

Is there a rule of thumb on how much compost should be put into a garden bed as a soil amendment (eg: per square foot)?

I have a couple side garden beds where I removed a bunch of river rock and landscape fabric. The soil doesn't seem that great, although I did successfully keep a hydrangea bush alive after planting early this summer. I should add some nutrients to the soil, so I figured compost would probably be a good choice. Do I just throw compost in there until it looks good or is there some sort of guideline as a best practice?

One of the beds has the gas line running through it so I'll need to cultivate by hand as opposed to using a tiller when I prep the bed.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I look at the soil. If it is mostly clay or subsoil, I add half compost and mix it. I have a pile of dirt I use for fill and I mix it half with compost when planting. I dump the extra back on the pile and in a couple months or so, the mixed stuff looks like rich top soil. Just keep in mind that the compost will break down eventually and settle.


----------

